# Anno 1404 Mission 5 - wie Kriegsmaschinen herstellen bzw. warum steigen meine Patrizier nicht auf ?!



## Atropa (2. Juli 2009)

> Al Zahir will Ihnen Schiffe zur Verfügung stellen, wenn Sie ihm 10 Tonnen Kriegsmaschinen liefern. Dazu müssen jedoch Adelige in Welfenberg leben. *Um die Patrizier zu dieser höheren Zivilisationsstufe zu führen, errichten Sie sowohl einen Schuldturm als auch eine Druckerei.* Die Krux daran ist jedoch, dass Sie für diese Gebäude Glas benötigen. Und für Glas brauchen Sie wiederum Quarz (im Hort des Wissens zu kaufen) und Pottasche (können Sie mittels einer Waldglashütte herstellen). Diese beiden Rohstoffe verbindet die Glasschmelze schließlich zum begehrten Glas. Sobald Sie die anspruchsvollen Adeligen mit Büchern und Sicherheitsgefühl (durch den Schuldturm) nach Welfenberg gelockt haben, geben Sie eine Kriegsmaschinenwerkstatt in Auftrag.



In meiner Stadt leben ca. 1500 Patrizier, der Schuldturm und die Druckerei stehen ebenfalls. Alle acht Bedürfnisse sind zu 100% erfüllt, aber irgendwie steigt keiner zu Adeligen auf - gibt es da weiter etwas zu beachten ?  :o


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2009)

Atropa am 02.07.2009 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Stadt leben ca. 1500 Patrizier, der Schuldturm und die Druckerei stehen ebenfalls. Alle acht Bedürfnisse sind zu 100% erfüllt, aber irgendwie steigt keiner zu Adeligen auf - gibt es da weiter etwas zu beachten ?  :o




du brauchst auch glas, damit die aufsteigen - hast du noch glas übrig?


----------



## Atropa (3. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 02.07.2009 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Atropa am 02.07.2009 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glas ist auf max, wobei man das Glas ja eh nur für den Bau von dem Schuldturm benötigt.

Meine Stadt ist so gut ausgebaut und über Handelsrouten versorgt, dass sich diese momentan selber trägt und versorgen kann und ich nicht weiter gucken muss, dazu sind alle Bauern/Bürger und Patrizier glücklich, aber es passiert einfach nichts. :o


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2009)

Atropa am 03.07.2009 07:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 02.07.2009 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm, klick doch mal auf einen marktplatz, da hast du ja zwei übersichten, einmal so balken mit der bürgerzahl, und zum zweiten diese bevölkerungs"pyramide" (ggf. musst du links am rand des infofesnters umswitchen), wo bei jeder klasse steht "20/24" oder so. steht denn da bei den adligen 0/10 oder so was? oder steht da nur 0 ? wenn da kein " /10" oder so was steht, dann brauchst du irgendwie noch mehr einwohner, um genug aufstigesrechte zu haben.

wenn du theoretisch aufstiegsrechte hast, also da bei den adeligen steht "0/10", dann sperr mal die baugüter (diese schriftrolle oben im markt-fenster). da, wo aufstiegsbereite leute sind, schwebt dann auch ne schriftrolle über dem haus. such dann mal ein patrizierhaus mit ner schriftrolle, klick es an. rechts über dem infofenster des hauses, wo die bedürfnisse usw. stehen, is so ein symbol, wenn du mit der maus darüber schwebst, dann steht da, was die zum aufstieg benötigen. FALLS was fehlt, is die zahl rot. 



vlt. warst du auch nur zu ungeduldig, die patrizier steigen AFAIK langsamer auf als bauern, da müssen alle bedürfnisse halt wirklich ne ganze weile perfekt sein.


----------



## Atropa (3. Juli 2009)

Das Problem ist gelöst, ich hatte kurzzeitig die Steuern bei den Patrizier erhöht und erst als ich wieder in den dunkelgrünen Bereich runtergeregelt hatte, sind sie zu Adeligen aufgestiegen.


----------



## HM132367 (10. Juli 2009)

Atropa am 02.07.2009 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> > Al Zahir will Ihnen Schiffe zur Verfügung stellen, wenn Sie ihm 10 Tonnen Kriegsmaschinen liefern. Dazu müssen jedoch Adelige in Welfenberg leben. *Um die Patrizier zu dieser höheren Zivilisationsstufe zu führen, errichten Sie sowohl einen Schuldturm als auch eine Druckerei.* Die Krux daran ist jedoch, dass Sie für diese Gebäude Glas benötigen. Und für Glas brauchen Sie wiederum Quarz (im Hort des Wissens zu kaufen) und Pottasche (können Sie mittels einer Waldglashütte herstellen). Diese beiden Rohstoffe verbindet die Glasschmelze schließlich zum begehrten Glas. Sobald Sie die anspruchsvollen Adeligen mit Büchern und Sicherheitsgefühl (durch den Schuldturm) nach Welfenberg gelockt haben, geben Sie eine Kriegsmaschinenwerkstatt in Auftrag.
> 
> 
> 
> In meiner Stadt leben ca. 1500 Patrizier, der Schuldturm und die Druckerei stehen ebenfalls. Alle acht Bedürfnisse sind zu 100% erfüllt, aber irgendwie steigt keiner zu Adeligen auf - gibt es da weiter etwas zu beachten ?  :o


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

HM132367 am 10.07.2009 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner Stadt leben ca. 1500 Patrizier, der Schuldturm und die Druckerei stehen ebenfalls. Alle acht Bedürfnisse sind zu 100% erfüllt, aber irgendwie steigt keiner zu Adeligen auf - gibt es da weiter etwas zu beachten ?  :o



also:

- hast du glas? die patrizier brauchen 4 x Glas pro haus, um es zu einem adelshaus umzubauen
- hast du ebenfalls aus versehen die steuereistellung so, dass die nicht "euphorisch" sind?
- sind vlt. manche waren gerade so ausreichend? die balken müssen wohl ne weile KONSTANT bei grün bleiben. nicht zwischendurch mal kurz nur gelb. 
- hast du vlt. die aufstigerechte mal gesperrt und vergessen, die wieder freizugeben? wenn über manchen häusern so schriftrollen schweben, sind die gesperrt


----------



## Atropa (10. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 10.07.2009 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> also:



Ist ja gut gemeint, aber du antwortest hier auf meine Frage. HM132367 hat mein Post nur gequotet und selber irgendwie nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2009)

Atropa am 10.07.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 10.07.2009 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

ich dachte, er hätte nur falsch gequotet und auch so ein problem...


----------

